# lets see your gypsy vanner's



## AngelEquestrian (Jul 15, 2010)

He's not a "vanner" but he's half at least xD
Dodger renamed Kao:









And Hamish, Hamm for short:








^ He's a 50% Vanner 50% TB/NF, I just have him down as a British Warmblood.


----------



## bigbull (Sep 4, 2010)

he is a beautiful looking horse how big is he


----------



## AngelEquestrian (Jul 15, 2010)

Kao is just 14hh (measured him yesterday) and Hamm is 13.3hh.
Noth huge, but Hamm is still only 3 so I'm expecting him to make around 15hh for my Mum.
Fingers crossed if everything goes well and we get our own yard soonish, I want to invest in a Vanner colt


----------



## bigbull (Sep 4, 2010)

this is my vanner colt loki 





















i will put some more up when i go back down to the yard today


----------



## bigbull (Sep 4, 2010)

here is a few more of loki


----------



## Clair (Jun 7, 2010)

Owned by some people at my old barn.
She's small, but she sure is a looker. 
;p

momma+baby


----------



## bigbull (Sep 4, 2010)

them are so nice


----------



## bigbull (Sep 4, 2010)

is there any one else with gypsy vanners


----------



## AngelEquestrian (Jul 15, 2010)

Loki is lovely  He'll be stunning, are you keeping him a colt?


----------



## lokis mommy (Sep 7, 2010)

no he is being chopped next year we have alot of mares on our 
yard even though nick would love to keep him a colt it just wouldn't work and it not fair to keep them alone as we could not mix him if we keep him with his bits 



AngelEquestrian said:


> Loki is lovely  He'll be stunning, are you keeping him a colt?


----------



## AngelEquestrian (Jul 15, 2010)

That's a shame :/


----------



## bigbull (Sep 4, 2010)

i know i would love to breed him but


----------



## bigbull (Sep 4, 2010)

i noticed that not many people have vanners on here


----------



## AngelEquestrian (Jul 15, 2010)

I think it's because it's an American forum :/
Vanners are selling for stupid money over there lol, like $20k a foal O_O


----------



## bigbull (Sep 4, 2010)

omg that way too expencive


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Exactly. Stupid expensive for what is essentially a fat, hairy, colored cob.

Not that I don't like colored cobs, because I do. It's just that for some reason people over here in the U.S. think they're magickal and fart butterflies and rainbows. :roll:

Oh, and that they can do _anything. _Which is ridiculous. There isn't one horse breed that can do it all, regardless of what the sellers are telling someone.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Gorgeous! they are absolutely stunning horses. I would be able to move and settle just fine in the UK where most of the horses are cobs and vanners. What a treat that would be. Those are stunning horses guys-keep the photos coming.


----------



## bigbull (Sep 4, 2010)

vanners have a attitude from hell as i found out with my boy today


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

I have never seen one in real life, but in the city, a guy supposedly has one at stud for like $5,000. I don't see the point in their price, no one round here uses them for anything anyway. We like cow horses, stocky ones. 

But, they are a sight to look at, and i found this picture online:


----------



## SpeedDemon (Sep 6, 2010)

My2Geldings said:


> Gorgeous! they are absolutely stunning horses. I would be able to move and settle just fine in the UK where most of the horses are cobs and vanners. What a treat that would be. Those are stunning horses guys-keep the photos coming.


 
I'm sorry but you are very mistaken in thinking that most horses in the UK are coloured gypsy cobs which is what 'vanners' are infact 'vanner' is just a posh name to sound more impressive. we have more sport horses and europian imports than anything else now, think, Warmbloods, Irish Sport Horses, Tb's, Welsh's, Arab's, New forest's and Connemara's and that's what you'll find on most yards


----------



## AngelEquestrian (Jul 15, 2010)

Actually what people would essentially find, is Sport horses, Natives and Cobs.
Brits don't like going out of their comfort zone unless it a breed they can brag about, unfortunatly, no one here has realised yet that a WB isn't impressive xD


----------



## Sterling Acres (Sep 22, 2010)

I think that the Gypsy Vanner's and Friesian's are absolutely BEAUTIFUL. Realistically,though, $10,000 + is way too expensive to be an option.


----------



## Clair (Jun 7, 2010)

When I was looking for a new boarding stable- here, in Texas, most stables had like, a single token gypsy vanner 
And my horse illustrated magazine just featured them!

The people who owned the two I posted have three, the third of which (get this) WAS IMPORTED FROM IRELAND.

Wow. But she's worth it. Gorgeous, I don't even know what her color was. She was like this dapply silvery painty type color and built like an amazingly graceful draft. Lovely personality too.

So there are plenty gypsy vanners owned here in America! I guess their owners just don't like forums


----------



## netty83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Gypsy vanners are the best horses! they are very versatile can turn their hoof to most things even competing dressage and jumping. Pulling waggons is one of their specialities and I wouldn't be without mine!!!!! They can be a friend for life and have a gentle nature that is suited for most family members! Nice to see another vanner fan! sorry no pics at present.


----------



## bigbull (Sep 4, 2010)

Some more pics for you guys he is acting better now he is letting me groom him now and he is groomed every day to get him bacck white


----------



## sarah wood (Apr 12, 2009)

It's hard enough surviving a wet winter with a gypsy cob, but I can't imagine surviving a wet and muddy eternity over in England or Ireland! 

Here's a picture of my filly, she was born in May of 2009, so just over a year in most of these pics. I sold her dam, and her sire is Lion King's Legacy (Luka for short) owned by Colorado River Gypsies.


----------



## Sterling Acres (Sep 22, 2010)

Very pretty!


----------



## bigbull (Sep 4, 2010)

woooow she is well nice


----------



## ontherocks (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow ! Loki is cute and FUZZY! LOL


----------



## Steffi (Oct 6, 2010)

*kora*

hey,

that's my gypsy 
i love her!

we're from Germany :



















if you would have more pictures > cry


----------



## bigbull (Sep 4, 2010)

she is very nice i would like to see more pics of her


----------



## Steffi (Oct 6, 2010)

okay, more pic's


----------



## bigbull (Sep 4, 2010)

has any one else got a gypsy vanner


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

First, may I dispell some myths, since there seem to be a lot connected with Gypsies.

The word 'Vanner' is something coined by one of the first people to bring them to the US. ONLY horses registered within the Vanner registry, can be called Vanners. The vast majority of Gypsies in the US, are called Gypsy Horses or Gypsy Cobs. Gypsy Vanners, Cobs and Horses, are all the same breed, in spite of the myth put about by the Vanner people, that Vanners are somehow better than others. It is and always has been, purely a marketing ploy.

Sadly, I even see some sellers in the UK, calling them Vanners. They are NOT - unless already registered with that particular registry in the US.

AngelEquestrian said



> I think it's because it's an American forum :/
> Vanners are selling for stupid money over there lol, like $20k a foal


Not true! There are now about 14,000 Gypsy Horses in the US and tons of very nice young stock, can be found for between $2,000 and $5,000. These have known pedigrees with often DNA to back it up for several generations. Some greedy breeders might ask $20,000 for a foal, but I doubt very much they'd get it.

Certainly a few years back, with the huge marketing campaign, by one particular importer, horses were selling for more, but only those who fell for the 'Vanner' myth, bought into them. And of course, it costs about $12,000 to import a Gypsy from the UK, on top of the selling price. Import costs can also skyrocket, if a horse has to stay in quarantine for a long time. Huge prices we pay in the US, is a myth, almost always put about by those in the UK, who have no idea what they are talking about.

Hardly any Gypsy Horse owners in the US, call the breed 'magical'. Another myth, mostly put about on forums, by those in the UK for some reason.

Now for some facts.
Most of the coloured horses seen often in fields by the side of the road in the UK countryside, are not what we purchase in the US. Most long time Gypsy breeders there, who have true Gypsy Horse stock from generations of known breeding, have their farms and stock, far from the public eye. Their stock is also DNA'd. There are probably only about ten breeders in the UK, who have the quality and stock, we feel worth importing into the US. A coloured horse with a bit of feather, a plain head and with no known and documented background, which one more often sees in the UK by the side of the road, is not a true, quality Gypsy Horse. 

Very few Gypsies are being imported these days into the US. A couple of greedy people are still importing, thinking they will make a killing selling here, but they won't. The economy in the US is in the toilet and few will pay some of the prices these new greedy importers, think they will get. Besides, in the US now, we have all the well-known bloodlines and many super quality horses, which potential buyers can see before purchasing offspring.

Your can see some of our own horses here..

Harlequin Farms Gypsy Horses

Actually, they all belong to my daughter. Some were imported and some bred by us. And yes, we do find them an incredibly versatile breed. My daughter chose her horses carefully and also made two trips to the UK to see them in person.

Lizzie


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> Exactly. Stupid expensive for what is essentially a fat, hairy, colored cob.
> 
> Not that I don't like colored cobs, because I do. It's just that for some reason people over here in the U.S. think they're magickal and fart butterflies and rainbows. :roll:
> 
> Oh, and that they can do _anything. _Which is ridiculous. There isn't one horse breed that can do it all, regardless of what the sellers are telling someone.


I agree , i personaly love gypsies but americans take it too far (no offence) i mean over hair you can get a good quality gypsy for £300!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

> I agree , i personaly love gypsies but americans take it too far (no offence) i mean over hair you can get a good quality gypsy for £300!


OK. So now that would be a little under $500. Remember, you in the UK are doing much better financially, than we in the US now. So, presuming this horse really is a good quality horse with a known pedigree, add to that, at least $12,000 (and probably a lot more by the time he/she arrives at our doorstep), to import it into the US. Now you see, that the horse would cost us here, a lot more.

We here, are also much more wise about breeding than many in the UK. Thousands of Gypsies unfortunately there, end up on the dinner plates in France, because of over breeding. Many of us here, have agreed not to breed at all these days or at least much more carefully, since we don't wish to see our breed, end up in the slaughter houses or rescue. I have been running the Gypsy Horse rescue for the last 6 years and so far, we have only had one which needed to be rehomed.

Also, when considering the cost of Gypsies here in the US., there are many breeds the world over, which cost a whole lot more. Warmbloods and some Mini Horses are a good example. Some QHs have been sold for close to $100,000. 

Lizzie


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Here are a few of my favourite stallions. I have many more favourites, but just showing a few here.
Lizzie









Albert Coates' The Property.









Harlequin Farms Playboy.









A painting I did of The Old Kent Horse.









Popeye.









Tom Price's Samson. Now dead.









DJ Saxon. Now gelded.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

I have a drum mare if that counts


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

My2Geldings said:


> Gorgeous! they are absolutely stunning horses. I would be able to move and settle just fine in the UK where most of the horses are cobs and vanners. What a treat that would be. Those are stunning horses guys-keep the photos coming.


Sorry but very very untrue. The vast majority of horses in the UK are the UK native pony breeds, TB's and Warmbloods. Coloured traditionals (as they are known over here) are not that popular, yes CHAPS has made them a bigger thing then they used to but still there is not one on every corner!



FeatheredFeet said:


> OK. So now that would be a little under $500. Remember, you in the UK are doing much better financially, than we in the US now. So, presuming this horse really is a good quality horse with a known pedigree, add to that, at least $12,000 (and probably a lot more by the time he/she arrives at our doorstep), to import it into the US. Now you see, that the horse would cost us here, a lot more.
> 
> We here, are also much more wise about breeding than many in the UK. Thousands of Gypsies unfortunately there, end up on the dinner plates in France, because of over breeding. Many of us here, have agreed not to breed at all these days or at least much more carefully, since we don't wish to see our breed, end up in the slaughter houses or rescue. I have been running the Gypsy Horse rescue for the last 6 years and so far, we have only had one which needed to be rehomed.
> 
> ...


Lizzie, sorry but the americans are some of the worst when it comes to indescriminate breeding. In the US hundreds of Thousands of "Grade" horses are bred every year, hundreds of thousands go through markets for slaughter in canada and mexico. People in glass houses shouldnt throw stones! Yes we do have horses that end up on plates in france and italy (mainly italy btw as the french breed thier own) but it is nowhere near the number you are thinking of. Beeston horse market is the only regular market in the north west of england, it is held every wednesday EXCEPT for the first wednesday of the month and when the cheshire county show is on, they are lucky if they get 80 per week horses going through, normaly in winter 50 is the most they will have, I've been to the sales and there has only been 15 there!

Some QH's may have swapped hands for $100,00 but believe me we have ponies that sell for far more, before the recession it was not unknown for a British riding pony GELDING with a good history to sell for £50k (Chiddock over the limit sold for that much I believe as did a few others) so you can probably imagine the price of mares and colts (those swapped hands without being advertised). Dressage ponies sell for insane amounts.

Good horses still command exorbitant prices over here and we still breed some of the best ponies in the world!

Anyway this is a coloured traditional that I rode for a while

































And a line up of coloured traditionals at a show


----------



## bigbull (Sep 4, 2010)

its a shame there is no vanner forums on the net


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

This is Glen, I do not OWN him I just ride him and show him for his owner.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Faye said..



> Lizzie, sorry but the americans are some of the worst when it comes to indescriminate breeding. In the US hundreds of Thousands of "Grade" horses are bred every year, hundreds of thousands go through markets for slaughter in canada and mexico. People in glass houses shouldnt throw stones!


I probably didn't make myself clear on that Faye. When I said 'We here, are also much more wise about breeding than many in the UK'
I was purely speaking of Gypsy Horse breeders. We know for a fact, that many lovely Gypsies from the UK are sold for meat each year. Especially the boys. Some Gypsy breeders have 2,000 horses and one can imagine, if even half those bred produce offspring, there just isn't the market for all. I know it to be true, and absolutely agree with you, that in the US, thousands of horses each year are ending up in auctions and sold to Canada and Mexico, and transported and killed under the very worst of conditions. We speak of it all the time on our forums here. Now that America's economy has hit bottom, things are even worse and many quite wonderful horses are ending up in the killer auctions. People have lost their jobs, homes and farms and there are few buyers for horses at any price.

It is also true, that even if no Gypsy Horses were exported to other countries from the UK, the Gypsy breeders themselves would do as they have always done, and sell horses (for often enormous sums) between themselves. I personally know of horses which passed between the Gypsy breeders themselves, for $100.000. Many years ago, The Buck Horse was sold for 25,000 pounds and was for years after, known as 'The Twenty Five Grand Horse'.

The Gypsy breeders in the UK, are never backward in paying huge money between each other, for any horses they feel they must have. I know of two famous stallions, who also sold to the US for enormous money. 

Although living in the US now, I am English and obviously grew up there. I went to my first horse fairs in the mid 1940's, and almost all those fairs, still go on today. While many are bought and sold, hundreds of others do not sell at fairs and are purchased by those who do sell to Europe for meat. Only discriminate breeding, anywhere in the world, will stop this slaughter. 

In the US, we now have a newer problem. In South American countries, horse meat is eaten regularly and with the enormous influx of immigrants to this country from south of the border, some are now actually stealing horses to slaughter. Several owners in Florida, have awoken to find their horses butchered in the fields. It's a new and dreadful situation.

Lizzie


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

bigbull said..



> its a shame there is no vanner forums on the net


You are most welcome to join our forum bigbull. I started it many years ago but earlier this year, handed over the reins to friend Val. It's a nice forum with members from the world over, including several well known Gypsy breeders from the UK. We all get together daily.

Go here...

The Gypsy Horse Group :: Index

We'd love to have you and anyone else interested. 

Lizzie


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Its not strictly for Vanners but this forum is for people in the UK who show coloureds, the majority being traditionals!
Coloured Show Ponies - Home


----------



## mysticdragon72 (Nov 1, 2010)

I find it funny that someone brought up this topic.. I've been recently looking into the Gypsy horses again... after quite a few years of wanting one I have just started looking at them again. Still pretty overpriced IMO and I've NEVER seen one listed for between 2-5000! At least not a pure-bred with good breeding. I would love to find one for that price actually and if you could point me at one in that range I'd appreciate it


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

We have none for sale, but tell me your needs and I'll look around. We have sold two extremely well bred colts for under $5,000. Of course they were gelded also. Most responsbible GH breeders now are gelding most colts before sale.
For an older filly of potential breeding quality or horses with training under saddle or to the cart, the price will be more. Mares in foal are also usually more. We just sold our last filly of super breeding with DNA'd pedigree, by our Harlequin Farms The Prophet, for $6,000, if that gives you some idea.

Lizzie


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Forgot to say, spend a little time going through..
DreamHorse
Drafts for sale
Draft Horse Classified
AgDirect
Equine.com

Look under Gypsy Vanner, Gypsy Cob and Gypsy Horse in each site. They are all the same breed, just possibly different registries. If you see something you like, I usually know the breeding behind it.

Lizzie


----------



## mysticdragon72 (Nov 1, 2010)

Well I've actually looked on all those sites actually, except the agdirect one. Pretty much all the horses I looked at were much more than $6000 at least that I can remember. The one's that I did find under that price weren't pure Gypsy... they were usually all crosses. I did find a few though and sent off a few emails. I'm just going to have to keep looking though as some were sold before I got to them and other's won't accept payments or won't hold them for me until my property is ready for horses. 

I guess what I'm looking for is preferably a filly/mare that will mature to no less than 14.2hh, has some chrome and a great attitude is a must of course!  But, from what I understand, it's hard to find a Gypsy that DOESN'T have a great attitude! LOL. I'd also like them to be pretty close to us so shipping isn't going to kill us. Also payments are a MUST as I don't have $5000 + just laying around.. LOL


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

Has anyone ever show jumped a Gypsy horse?


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

There are many who take part in jumping at shows, in the UK, US and European countries. Several I know, also hunt during the season. And of course, many in dressage.

Lizzie


----------



## bigbull (Sep 4, 2010)

i might be going fishing and taking my baby boy with me


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Steffi said:


> hey,
> 
> that's my gypsy
> i love her!
> ...


Absolutely lovely coloring. I LOVE that dark bay/paint coloring. You've got a beautiful horse. Thanks for sharing those photos.


----------



## bigbull (Sep 4, 2010)

i do agree


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

Wow Loki looks just like a cob I know!! Same markings! Except gyspy vanners are known as cobs here XD


----------

